# Import Life 3, June 28th Portland Oregon



## Ty Vil (Dec 19, 2002)

Registration is now open for Import Life 3 by Team Impulse

Portland Expo Center
June 28, 2003
1pm to 9pm

Import Life 3 is coming at you June 28th 2003 from 1pm-9pm at the Portland Expo Center in Portland, OR. With over 400,000 sq feet of space there will be over 300 show cars, Bboy and MC Battles, Dance Team Competitions and Performances, Model Search, Fashion Show, Live Dj's and Muscial recording artists, stereo sound DB Drags competition, 3 on 3 baskteball tournament, Extreme Sports Show case featuring the Airwalk Stunt Team with BMX Bikes, Skateboards, inline skating and more! Rc Car Tracks and showoff and over 35 categories for show/race cars. And of course our ever famous bikini contest! This year check out the after party from 10pm-2am including a lingerie show, wet t shirt contest, beer garden and much much more!

Remember to register as DTM Power as your team name (for all the bimmer guys so we can be together nothing at the show will say DTM though.)

Participant Setup

Friday, June 27 from 3pm to 10pm

All gas tanks must be 1/4 full or less

Batteries must be disconnected before leaving hall

Power is $75 and must be prepaid

You have the option of being judged Friday night for a more personalized judging format

website to sign up
www.teamimpulse.com


----------

